# Handsome Guy silicone mask video



## spfxmasks.com (Feb 3, 2009)

Here is a video of our latest silicone mask called the Handsome Guy. If you visit YouTube and hit the HQ button, you can view the video in better quality.
We hope you enjoy the video.
-SPFX


YouTube - Handsome Guy.wmv


----------

